# Computer Science or electronic and communications to become a good programmer?



## rockstarmpm (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi,
Thread title seems to be weird, I will explain..
Actually, I am thinking about whether I should take ECE or CS, in order to become an advanced programmer. What I meant by advanced programmer is that who can develop driver for hardware, kernels for OS's or even a normal software. 

With just CS, can I get very good posts such as driver or kernel developer or some other posts? or, Should I take ECE?

After taking EC, can I take MTech in CS?

I am confused... Please help.


----------



## ratul (Jun 23, 2013)

Computer Science will be better suited to your needs than ECE...
I recently completed my B.Tech in CSE last month and i can assure you that *none* of your needs would be fulfilled by the CS syllabus in B.Tech, except for developing a normal program.  H/w drivers, or OS Kernel development is not a part of the CS Engineering module, though you'll learn some basic theoretical concepts about them, but that's it, all those things still you'd need to learn yourself, but Engineering duration is 4 yrs., it's more than enough to learn and practice these things by yourself in this duration, you can do classes for them from different institutes during semester or year breaks, i didn't developed OS Kernel, but i compiled and build a Linux Distro for my final year project using the Linux Kernel, i had to learn all by myself, coz most of the faculty in our college weren't that proficient in linux.. 
ECE is nothing about what you want to achieve, it just picks some networking subjects from CS like Computer Networks, but that's it, none of the programming part, though you'll learn some basic assembly language on microprocessors, but that you'll learn in CS too.. 
Don't have any experience in M.Tech.. 
But don't let this demotivate you, i have told you the scenario you'll be facing in either of them according to your goals, rest is upto you, choose wisely..


----------



## rockstarmpm (Jun 23, 2013)

ratul said:


> Computer Science will be better suited to your needs than ECE...
> I recently completed my B.Tech in CSE last month and i can assure you that *none* of your needs would be fulfilled by the CS syllabus in B.Tech, except for developing a normal program.  H/w drivers, or OS Kernel development is not a part of the CS Engineering module, though you'll learn some basic theoretical concepts about them, but that's it, all those things still you'd need to learn yourself, but Engineering duration is 4 yrs., it's more than enough to learn and practice these things by yourself in this duration, you can do classes for them from different institutes during semester or year breaks, i didn't developed OS Kernel, but i compiled and build a Linux Distro for my final year project using the Linux Kernel, i had to learn all by myself, coz most of the faculty in our college weren't that proficient in linux..
> ECE is nothing about what you want to achieve, it just picks some networking subjects from CS like Computer Networks, but that's it, none of the programming part, though you'll learn some basic assembly language on microprocessors, but that you'll learn in CS too..
> Don't have any experience in M.Tech..
> But don't let this demotivate you, i have told you the scenario you'll be facing in either of them according to your goals, rest is upto you, choose wisely..


Thank you so much for the reply .

I understand... What I wonder is that wouldn't it be difficult to learn hardware by oneself(After doing CSE)? Is the basics of hardware covered in CS? Would it be wiser to choose ECE then learn programming myself(or may be mtech in CS if possible)?


----------



## ratul (Jun 23, 2013)

rockstarmpm said:


> Thank you so much for the reply .
> 
> I understand... What I wonder is that wouldn't it be difficult to learn hardware by oneself(After doing CSE)? Is the basics of hardware covered in CS? Would it be wiser to choose ECE then learn programming myself(or may be mtech in CS if possible)?



Yes, it'd be difficult to learn h/w after CSE, but it'd be equally difficult to learn it after ECE as well, coz everything we learn in B.tech is just basics and very outdated knowledge, very few of it comes into today's practical concepts...
I'd say it'd be wiser to choose CSE rather than ECE coz a student with ECE, having a determined goal of becoming a Computer programmer, is just plain stupid, and represents that you weren't serious about your goals and were confused while opting for the course of your choice, which can lead to a very unstable and goal-less future..


----------



## rockstarmpm (Jun 23, 2013)

ratul said:


> Yes, it'd be difficult to learn h/w after CSE, but it'd be equally difficult to learn it after ECE as well, coz everything we learn in B.tech is just basics and very outdated knowledge, very few of it comes into today's practical concepts...
> I'd say it'd be wiser to choose CSE rather than ECE coz a student with ECE, having a determined goal of becoming a Computer programmer, is just plain stupid, and represents that you weren't serious about your goals and were confused while opting for the course of your choice, which can lead to a very unstable and goal-less future..


I think I should choose CSE, but I am not sure abt this....

Waiting for advice from an EC guy


----------



## rohanz (Jun 24, 2013)

I wanted to ask something similar,
I love making things with microcontrollers ( robots, home automation, LED cubes etc) 
But I also love programming. 
So what should I choose CS or electronics? 
Sorry to hijack your thread.


----------



## rockstarmpm (Jun 24, 2013)

rohanz said:


> I wanted to ask something similar,
> I love making things with microcontrollers ( robots, home automation, LED cubes etc)
> But I also love programming.
> So what should I choose CS or electronics?
> Sorry to hijack your thread.


Most of my friends and acquaintances telling me to take EC(But some friends who kno me better telling CS wud be better for me). And since you like making things with microchips, you should choose EC(There is programming in EC too)...



> Sorry to hijack your thread.


 ... Actually u +1'd this, so I shud say thanks  .




Lets take EC  , what you say?

Anyway, waiting for more opinions


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 24, 2013)

rohanz said:


> I wanted to ask something similar,
> I love making things with microcontrollers ( robots, home automation, LED cubes etc)
> But I also love programming.
> So what should I choose CS or electronics?
> Sorry to hijack your thread.



You should look at the EECS (electrical engineering and computer science) course.

Don't worry if it is not a B.Tech Degree. B.Sc is just as good.



rockstarmpm said:


> Hi,
> Thread title seems to be weird, I will explain..
> Actually, I am thinking about whether I should take ECE or CS, in order to become an advanced programmer. What I meant by advanced programmer is that who can develop driver for hardware, kernels for OS's or even a normal software.
> 
> ...



Why are you worried about the degree name? B.Sc and B.Tech are equally competent degrees in the same field as long as you study in a good college.

Instead of looking at just courses with B.Tech degrees, see if BSc degree courses could fulfill your needs.


----------



## rockstarmpm (Jun 24, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> You should look at the EECS (electrical engineering and computer science) course.
> 
> Don't worry if it is not a B.Tech Degree. B.Sc is just as good.
> 
> ...



I think that btech is much better than bsc in the case of salary and placement. Moreover bsc's duration  is only 3 yrs, so hw can it cover more syllabus than btech? May be I have to take Msc too... Still I am obsessed that btech is superior than bsc... may be just obsession..  Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 25, 2013)

rockstarmpm said:


> I think that btech is much better than bsc in the case of salary and placement. Moreover bsc's duration  is only 3 yrs, so hw can it cover more syllabus than btech? May be I have to take Msc too... Still I am obsessed that btech is superior than bsc... may be just obsession..  Correct me if I am wrong.



Did I ever say that BSc covers more syllabus, as you put it? I said they are equally competent, which means that the education received is similar. B.Tech might be more engineering oriented and B.Sc more theoretical.

Depending on the universities the colleges you are considering are affiliated to, the same program for the same degree can have a variable syllabus between colleges. You should look at both degrees (as offered) in each college and see which syllabus specifically covers your interests.

Advanced programming can very much be covered in a less engineering-oriented environment. For you, ECE at first glance makes no sense because you want to work on things like OSes, kernels, low-level programming, etc. That is why you should check everything on offer.

More than the degree you study for, it is where you study, how well you perform in your college and how well your job interview goes that will matter. You can negotiate a good salary if the potential employer feels you add value to the company.

If you're one of those employees who are heavily reliant on your employer to provide you with all sorts of training to be valuable to your workplace, then your degree won't matter. If you can demonstrate proficiency in everything your employer wants out of you, then you have the upper hand to demand a salary of your choice.

That is why I'm not passing judgement between B.Sc and B.Tech. Rather, I'm asking you to look at the syllabuses in each college for all undergraduate programs in the fields you're interested in irrespective of the degree and see which one fits your needs best.

A B.Tech degree from a crap college much worse than a B.Sc from colleges like IISc (which is actually a joint-masters program IIRC).


----------

